# Adopting a Senior in AL, MS, or FL Panhandle (or doing a "long term foster")



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's an easy process. Once you fill out an application they'll probably do a home visit. Knowing the kind of dog lover you are you should be a shoo in for any dog you want to adopt  Seniors are the most adoptable. Seems like most people want young ones, so seniors can spend a considerable amount of time waiting to be adopted.

There's a list of golden rescues at this link:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Go rescues!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can view the Adoption Policies and Requirements for most of the GR Rescues on their website. _*Some*_ groups do not adopt Goldens to families with small children or under a certain age, you'd have to check a group's policy.

GR Groups are usually in need of Foster homes, some groups have foster homes that do Hospice care. Groups usually have their Volunteer/foster applications on their website also and the requirements. 

Best of luck.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Being in the South where dogs seem to be way too easily disposed of, I don't think you're going to have an issue with a rescue turning you away from fostering a senior. I adopted my now 12 yr old golden boy from Golden Retriever Rescue Atlanta last year--he was a mess (nearly bald with black skin) when I got him as a foster, but his skin issues were easily resolved once he was started on thyroid meds. Best temperament ever, impeccable house manners from day one. I had no intention of ever adopting him, but the little squirt wormed his way into my heart.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Bless your hearts


----------

